# Torn paw pad with flap hanging



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi! We were at the dog run yesterday and my boy tore his paw pads on both hind legs. One of them still has the flap hanging. I didn't notice any bleeding. He's not limping, but he won't jump like before and he's having trouble going up the stairs, he's not as fast as before.

Is there anything I can do at home? Do I need to take him to the vet? If so, will it be okay if I wait til tomorrow, his vet is not open on Sunday?


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't get a better photo


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

If he isnt in pain it could prolly wait but things can get infected between now and then. so soak the paw in warm water then Clean the paw with warm water and antibacterial soap and wrap it up. Do the clean a few times. Keeping it clean is the most important thing till the visit. Paws are infection magnets


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never seen a paw pad get sutured for a flap laceration because the sutures just don't hold well there, and sutures have to be done soon after an injury occurs, so since that's off the table, I don't see any reason why you can't clean it well and take him in tomorrow to have it looked at if it isn't bleeding or causing pain.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I would take him to the vet first thing tomorrow. In the mean time you need to keep it clean. If he'll tolerate it you can put a small sock on his paw to prevent more dirt from getting into the wound. You also want to keep it dry. You can gently rinse it off with some water, but be sure to dry it off very well.


----------



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advice! Cleaned his paws and will call tomorrow for a vet appt.


----------

